# The BIG question????



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

We ended up tied with the Jazz for the 4th worst record. *IF* we should get lucky enough to get the #1 pick, who would you take?

Me, I'm on the fence between Embriid or Parker.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wiggins


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Parker or Wiggins, I wouldn't be upset with either. I have this nagging feeling that Ainge is in love with Exum, though. I'd have to just trust Ainge on that one because I haven't seen much of anything with Exum and Ainge has typically been pretty good in the draft.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It has to be Wiggins. His ceiling is almost as high as Embiid's and his floor is much, much higher.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/2014/04/celtics_lose_lottery_tiebreaker_to_jazz.html

Celtics lost the lottery tiebreaker between them and the Jazz. The two teams will split the lottery combinations normally allotted to the fourth and fifth seeds, with the Jazz getting the extra combination. What really hurts, though, is that Boston is now officially seeded fifth and is most likely to pick in the five or six slot, so they'll wind up having to settle for whoever slides.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/extras/celtics_blog/2014/04/celtics_lose_lottery_tiebreaker_to_jazz.html
> 
> Celtics lost the lottery tiebreaker between them and the Jazz. The two teams will split the lottery combinations normally allotted to the fourth and fifth seeds, with the Jazz getting the extra combination. What really hurts, though, is that Boston is now officially seeded fifth and is most likely to pick in the five or six slot, so they'll wind up having to settle for whoever slides.




We had to win those back to back games right?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> We had to win those back to back games right?


Could have been tied for third if they just lost out like they were supposed to. Then again, losing twice to Philly at the end of the year was an accomplishment itself, so all in all I can't really complain. They're in the range where they're almost certainly getting one of the top 7 guys, so they're where I wanted them to be six months ago.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Could have been tied for third if they just lost out like they were supposed to. Then again, losing twice to Philly at the end of the year was an accomplishment itself, so all in all I can't really complain. They're in the range where they're almost certainly getting one of the top 7 guys, so they're where I wanted them to be six months ago.



I'd rather a top 3 pick but I'll settle for a top 5


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

I would love to see Parker as I feel he is the most NBA ready player but with that being said having Brad Stevens as our coach I will feel comfortable with whomever we get. Brad knows how to get the most out of young players and how to develop them.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rumours are that LA is open to dealing its pick for an established star. I'm taking this as an admission that I was right in guessing that a top three pick will probably end up being offered for Love. But if Minnesota declines (and they might if the pick doesn't come attached to Embiid), I think #3 or #6-8 will be available (they would probably hang on to #1 or #2 unless they get a really good offer). 

Rondo for Nash/LA's #1 is probably a pretty good deal for both sides. Losing Nash helps LA in the free agent market and Nash is probably as good as it gets in terms of a player-coach to work with Rondo's replacement, whether it's Exum, or Marcus Smart mid-lottery or someone like Elfrid Payton or Semaj Christon later on.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

E.H. Munro said:


> Rumours are that LA is open to dealing its pick for an established star. I'm taking this as an admission that I was right in guessing that a top three pick will probably end up being offered for Love. But if Minnesota declines (and they might if the pick doesn't come attached to Embiid), I think #3 or #6-8 will be available (they would probably hang on to #1 or #2 unless they get a really good offer).
> 
> Rondo for Nash/LA's #1 is probably a pretty good deal for both sides. Losing Nash helps LA in the free agent market and Nash is probably as good as it gets in terms of a player-coach to work with Rondo's replacement, whether it's Exum, or Marcus Smart mid-lottery or someone like Elfrid Payton or Semaj Christon later on.


You actually think Rondo is that valuable ?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

To LA he probably is as it puts them in the driver's seat for Carmelo Anthony.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

When exactly is the draft order decided?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

May 20th is Lottery Night™.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> May 20th is Lottery Night™.




Thanks I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

My board for the moment


Jabari Parker
Andrew Wiggins
Joel Embiid
Marcus Smart
Dante Exum (still don't have enough tape on him)


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Rumours are that LA is open to dealing its pick for an established star. I'm taking this as an admission that I was right in guessing that a top three pick will probably end up being offered for Love. But if Minnesota declines (and they might if the pick doesn't come attached to Embiid), I think #3 or #6-8 will be available (they would probably hang on to #1 or #2 unless they get a really good offer).
> 
> Rondo for Nash/LA's #1 is probably a pretty good deal for both sides. Losing Nash helps LA in the free agent market and Nash is probably as good as it gets in terms of a player-coach to work with Rondo's replacement, whether it's Exum, or Marcus Smart mid-lottery or someone like Elfrid Payton or Semaj Christon later on.


I'd go for it even LA slides backwards on lottery night. There simply aren't a lot of teams for which Rondo makes sense because he can't reasonably sign an extension and he won't guarantee anyone he'll sign a new contract. Turning Nash (and his money) into a borderline star before they go free agent hunting makes sense for the Lakers, and I'd take the offer and run no matter where the pick wound up if I'm Ainge.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> My board for the moment
> 
> 
> Jabari Parker
> ...


But if the Celtics get the first pick, they're taking Wiggins.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> My board for the moment
> 
> 
> Jabari Parker
> ...



I would think that you'd have to stick Randle in there somewhere.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> But if the Celtics get the first pick, they're taking Wiggins.


I know, and it's a bummer because I really want to see Parker in Boston. My new Far Fetched Fantasy of the Day™ is that Boston lands #1 and LA #3 and the Lakers whiff on Love and go for Rondo instead and Boston ends up with both Wiggins and Parker, and that they grab someone like Payton at #17 or buy a pick in the 30-40 range for Christon and keep Nash around to work with the kid PGs.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> I know, and it's a bummer because I really want to see Parker in Boston. My new Far Fetched Fantasy of the Day™ is that Boston lands #1 and LA #3 and the Lakers whiff on Love and go for Rondo instead and Boston ends up with both Wiggins and Parker, and that they grab someone like Payton at #17 or buy a pick in the 30-40 range for Christon and keep Nash around to work with the kid PGs.



Its good to dream big.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I really just want draft night to come so that Boston can pick a direction. Everything's really up in the air right now as to whether they're going to try to repeat 2007 or go with youth, and nobody knows what the deal is with Rondo. That was the toughest part about this year - no cornerstone in place and no indication of what to expect in the future.


----------

